# Buyers



## Shaelene Sundlie (Aug 15, 2012)

I am going to breed HM's but i need possible buyers. I live in Alberta, Canada and will ship through out Canada. Let me know if you would like to buy one of my bettas. Colors will depend on what you want i am open to ideas and will let you know what colors i end up breeding please give me suggestions  i will also be breeding double tails in the future and rose tails [if i can find some]


----------



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

Ugh I wish I lived in canada


----------



## Shaelene Sundlie (Aug 15, 2012)

I would ship to you but i'm not sure the fish would survive the ride however if some one could tell me how to ship to another country and give me info i would maybe send you a free fish to see if it survives


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I believe it's a matter of the law. You would need a permit or license or something like that.


----------



## Shaelene Sundlie (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey otter i would ship to you if someone could tell me how to ship to a different country and i might even send you a free fish to see if he survives


----------



## Shaelene Sundlie (Aug 15, 2012)

sorry didn't think my first mmessage made it through and yes i believe i need a licence


----------



## BettaBaited (May 22, 2012)

If you figured it out, I might buy from you. Depending on color/quality of the fish. I've been looking for some good HMs, & can always add to my sorority.


----------



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

yes, I think you do, but there are people who you send the fish to and then they process it and send it to me! I live in california, so depending where you live in canada, its kind of close to the border.. kinda haha


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

I would definitely buy if I could see a pic of the parents!


----------



## dszoo (Aug 19, 2012)

Shipping into the US would require the buyer to have a import license (which is $100) + pay inspection fees. The way around the license requirement is to use a trans-shipper that way they are the one who actually imports the fish. Then the trans-shipper ships domestically to the buyer (this applies to US I don't know about other countries).


----------



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

wowzer! dont bother with that! maybe later in your career if you start breeding even more and have high demands


----------



## Shaelene Sundlie (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks you guys i will let you know when i breed and will post pics of my breeding pairs once i get them and will let you know when my fry are for sale.
Any more people interested?


----------



## Shaelene Sundlie (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks you guys i will let you know when i breed and will post pics of my breeding pairs once i get them and will let you know when my fry are for sale.
Any more people interested?


----------



## Shaelene Sundlie (Aug 15, 2012)

sorry it double posted


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Shaelene Sundlie said:


> I am going to breed HM's but i need possible buyers. I live in Alberta, Canada and will ship through out Canada. Let me know if you would like to buy one of my bettas. Colors will depend on what you want i am open to ideas and will let you know what colors i end up breeding please give me suggestions  i will also be breeding double tails in the future and rose tails [if i can find some]


Really need to establish yourself as a quality breeder first. And since you have not even spawned you do not know if you can get a HM bred and raised with perfect finnage. Each step along the way has it's share of issues. It is not as easy as it looks and you will NOT make money doing it. Be lucky to break even. 

Join the IBC and get a copy of their standards. Then breed to that. Show the fish so you have some credibility. Otherwise see if a local fish shop will take your fish. In the US getting $1/fish is great. My local shops pay .16/per fish.. and that includes the import and shipping fees.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Shaelene Sundlie said:


> Hey otter i would ship to you if someone could tell me how to ship to a different country and i might even send you a free fish to see if he survives


You need an export license. Then will have to arrange for transshippers in the countries you ship to to receive them and ship to new owners. And shipping a fish to see if it survives!? Before you ship the first fish you better know how to properly prepare them for shipping and how to package them. 

You are putting yourself out as totally ignorant with big dollar signs dancing in your eyes. You don't have a clue about genetics and raising fish or even shipping to new homes. Can't imagine anyone in their right mind buying bettas from you. Maybe you should see if you can get fish raised before you even start to think about shipping to distant lands.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

If your asking for buyer before producing a the fish
Just making u sound like a fish mill 
Breed to hit a quota
If this is your first time breeding
Hm can b a disappoint breed


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

I would also add that you really must find out how to ship the fish quickly if you want to send internationally. I've had both normal first class type packages and priority packages from Canada take over 20 days to reach me, and I'm in a state that borders Canada. Also shipping from Canada is prohibitively expensive even for cheap packages compared to other countries, so you really really need to look into all of that before you consider international shipping or you could end up losing tons of money just on sending the fish - plus, buyers can get turned off by Canadian shipping prices and the hassle of working with trans shippers.

You should aim to sell/give away your fish to your local pet store to begin with until you have an established reputation and pics to prove you know what you're doing with your lines. Even then, you should do your best to market your fish within Canada and only ship out of the country as an exception for extremely interested buyers who are willing to foot the costs. It'll be easier on both you and the fish.


----------



## Shaelene Sundlie (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah i'm not going to be shipping to any other country's for a while or until i'm well into my career


----------

